# Do facial markings change after molting in adults?



## Tanoposc (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello, I found a stray budgie, and now somebody is claiming it as theirs. I’m trying to be careful and make sure that I find the true owner and not give her away to the wrong person.

When I compare the facial markings of her lost bird with the one I found, they don’t look the same. I’ll preface this by saying that I know virtually nothing about budgies! So sorry if the questions are stupid.

She said her bird is currently 2 1/2 years old, and the pictures that she sent me are a year and a half old. So her bird was about a year old when she took the pictures.

Could the differences in the spots be explained by adult molting, or do adult spots pretty much stay the same?

I also noticed differences in the stripes above the eye. Both birds clearly have the stripe patterns of an adult bird. But her bird has a few extra stripes around the eye. Do the stripes continue to recede beyond the juvenile stage, after the first molt into adulthood?

And I just thought of something else. When I look at the eyes of the bird I have, I always see a definite white ring around the Iris, as if it’s the whites of the eyes of a terrified critter. Is that an actual permanent character trait of the bird, or is it just that it’s a moment in time and she’s stressed out and nervous? I know she’s not thrilled to be in my house with this strange person. The potential owner’s bird pics show eyes that are plainly dark, with no evidence of a white ring.

Thanks for any help figuring this out. I don’t want to be focused on the spots and the stripes not matching if they do change after molting in adults. Would be relieved if this is the owner because she has a companion bird who is missing her, if this is the right person.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Hmm, can you post the pictures that they provided and pictures that you've taken yourself?
It may help some members here with the decision if they can see.

Thanks!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I’m glad you’re being cautious about the owner claiming the bird. It is possible for the eyes to change as young birds have no iris rings while older birds do, in most mutations. However, depending on the mutation, this may not be a valid reason, so as mentioned above, more photos would really help. 👍🏻


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with the other posters. It would be best if we could compare the pictures.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

